# My Labor Day @ CCC Ride Photos...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Got them loaded

Album Can be seen here!!! < CLICKY


Here are a few of my favorite from the trip:
















































































*


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice, miss it already


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Dang tim....where did your bike go??? Lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwhahaha ... looks like yall had some times.. i will not miss it next year..


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Those are some great shots Jon. Good Job


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Those are great pictures!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome pics Jon...I knew you got some good ones butI didn't they they were that good!!!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Totally impressed with the photography. Nice shots, and crystal clear.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Someone had a boo boo!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

This is a good picture.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am a pretty man!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like a blast


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

jctgumby said:


> I am a pretty man!!!


Ummmm, errrrr, a well I was really talking about the bike.  lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh, sorry...My bad, lol


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Those were deffinately some great pics... Gotta love the man in the rebel flag doo rag... LOL.... That was fun... Can't wait till next year...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My Photos are FAMOUS!!!!!!!! I MADE IT TO AVATARS! :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep...You da man with a camera!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------

